# [totally offline] Magweb N2

## F!nTcH

Plop,

Un coup de pub pour le nouveau numéro du magazine libre MagazUDG où cette fois-ci on parle de notre distro préférée   :Razz: 

Vous pourrez m'assassiner directement sur le contenu de l'article si j'ai dit des conneries  :Wink: 

La suite est ici http://fintch64.free.fr/ ou bien directement là http://fintch64.free.fr/magsource/magazudg_n2_2007_11.pdf

Bonne lecture !

----------

## kopp

Bon, petits commentaires sur Gentoo : les performances améliorées, c'est pipo ça ! A part peut-être un démarrage plus rapide parce que moins de service lancés par défaut, le reste c'est pareil, voir plus lent. L'optimisation se fait au niveau des dépendances, etc voulues ou non sur un paquet.

La ligne USE="history" emerge kopete ; rognetudjou !!! à ne surtout pas faire !!!

Ensuite, sur le magasine en général : l'orthographe encore et toujours. Quand tu parles de Gentoo, tu accordes au féminin, surtout si tu le fais pour Debian et Ubuntu la ligne d'après. Les fautes de typos aussi -> la virgule en début de ligne qui n'a rien à faire là dans le sommaire. Sinon, on écrit due, pas dûe par exemple.

Sur la présentation, je ne note pas d'évolution notable. Sépare tes pages en deux colonnes par exemple, ce sera beaucoup mieux.

Pour le test des jeux, dommage qu'il n'y ait pas plus de captures d'écrans...

----------

## F!nTcH

 *kopp wrote:*   

> Bon, petits commentaires sur Gentoo : les performances améliorées, c'est pipo ça ! A part peut-être un démarrage plus rapide parce que moins de service lancés par défaut, le reste c'est pareil, voir plus lent. L'optimisation se fait au niveau des dépendances, etc voulues ou non sur un paquet.
> 
> La ligne USE="history" emerge kopete ; rognetudjou !!! à ne surtout pas faire !!!
> 
> Ensuite, sur le magasine en général : l'orthographe encore et toujours. Quand tu parles de Gentoo, tu accordes au féminin, surtout si tu le fais pour Debian et Ubuntu la ligne d'après. Les fautes de typos aussi -> la virgule en début de ligne qui n'a rien à faire là dans le sommaire. Sinon, on écrit due, pas dûe par exemple.
> ...

 

USE="history" emerge kopete, c'est ce que j'utilisais à l'époque où je ne savais pas utiliser le package.use, ça sert de temps en temps quand on a un souci avec un paquet qui compile pas parce qu'il manque un flag dans un autre (jai eu ce cas avec poppler-bindings). Effectivement au bout d'un moment, on finit par le saisir dans le fichier package.use ...

Pour le reste je suis d'accord ... On verra plus tard pour la suite, je transmets le message ...

----------

## geekounet

Et t'as toujours pas s/pingouin/manchot/ dans la bannière du site  :Wink: 

----------

## F!nTcH

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> Et t'as toujours pas s/pingouin/manchot/ dans la bannière du site 

 

Nan c'est vrai, mais en fait, je trouve que ça sonne vachement moins bien avec manchot ...

ou alors, faut que je change les images p'têt ... j'vais voir, là j'ai pas trop de temps ... je vous refais juste un coucou pour dire que je suis vivant

mais je suis emmerdé par ma recherche d'emploi donc bon ... vala

----------

## geekounet

 *F!nTcH wrote:*   

>  *geekounet wrote:*   Et t'as toujours pas s/pingouin/manchot/ dans la bannière du site  
> 
> Nan c'est vrai, mais en fait, je trouve que ça sonne vachement moins bien avec manchot ...

 

Moi je trouve que ça sonne mieux avec autruche, tant qu'à faire  :Smile: 

Que ça sonne bien ou pas, ça reste que c'est complètement incorrect, c'est 2 oiseaux qu'ont rien à voir  :Wink: 

----------

## kopp

 *geekounet wrote:*   

>  *F!nTcH wrote:*    *geekounet wrote:*   Et t'as toujours pas s/pingouin/manchot/ dans la bannière du site  
> 
> Nan c'est vrai, mais en fait, je trouve que ça sonne vachement moins bien avec manchot ... 
> 
> Moi je trouve que ça sonne mieux avec autruche, tant qu'à faire 
> ...

 

Ton deuxième prénom, ce serait "Casse-bonbon" des fois geekounet ?   :Laughing: 

----------

## anigel

Hmmm... Désolé, je me dois d'intervenir.

D'abord, je suis d'accord avec geekounet, ça sonne peut-être mieux, mais c'est inexact, point à la ligne. Ca aurait bien sonné avec "babouin" aussi, mais ça n'aurait pas marché non plus  :Laughing: .

Ensuite, concernant l'article, quelques erreurs en vrac : "Gentoo n'est dérivé d'aucune distribution spécifique". C'est faux. Gentoo est directement inspirée de FreeBSD et de son système de ports, que les développeurs Gentoo ont amélioré. Mais c'est pas forcément aussi évident que pour Ubuntu et Debian, je te le concède, seuls les vieux croûtons dans mon genre peuvent s'en rappeler  :Wink: . Pour les perfs, je plussoie kopp : les distrib binaires auront presque toujours de meilleures perfs tant qu'il ne sera pas possible de spécifier à la main des CFLAGS par paquets.

Concernant les économies de mémoire, ce n'est vrai qu'avec certaines options de compilations, qui se trouvent ne pas être celles par défaut. "Ceci est normal, car à la compilation le gestionnaire de package élimine un certain nombre de choses inutiles". Heureusement qu'il n'en fait rien ! Seule une intervention de l'utilisateur peut épurer les options de compilation de certains paquets. Si un jour le gestionnaire de paquet se met à tailler dans le gras des Makefile, j'en connais qui vont m'entendre ^^.

... Et la suite on verra demain, parcequ'il se fait tard. Globalement, c'est pas mal, mais ça gagnerait à être moins coloré je trouve (avis très perso je te le concède ^^).

----------

## CryoGen

 *anigel wrote:*   

> Ensuite, concernant l'article, quelques erreurs en vrac : "Gentoo n'est dérivé d'aucune distribution spécifique". C'est faux. Gentoo est directement inspirée de FreeBSD et de son système de ports, que les développeurs Gentoo ont amélioré. Mais c'est pas forcément aussi évident que pour Ubuntu et Debian, je te le concède, seuls les vieux croûtons dans mon genre peuvent s'en rappeler . Pour les perfs, je plussoie kopp : les distrib binaires auront presque toujours de meilleures perfs tant qu'il ne sera pas possible de spécifier à la main des CFLAGS par paquets.

 

Je savais que portage était dérivé du système de ports de FreeBSD , mais je croyais que la base de la distrib était dérivé (très très dérivé XD) de Debian ? (et qu'a force d'evoluer elles n'ont plus rien en commun ?)

----------

## Ezka

C'est sympa comme initiative   :Wink:   bravo !

Moi je ne vais critiquer que la présentation stylistique, et comme c'est un sujet totalement subjectif, tu peux ne pas en tenir compte   :Laughing:  :

- Utilise des colonnes, et une police plus petite, tu gagneras en clarté. Il faut qu'une ligne soit presque lisible d'un regard, c'est bien plus facile à lire.

- Utilise aussi le format book pour les pdfs, et structures tes articles pour qu'ils rentrent sur une double page, ou 2 doubles pages. C'est bien plus facile à lire, on ouvre l'article, on a sous les yeux l'ensemble du texte, les images et encart explicatif etc ... bref ça donne envie   :Wink:  .

Par curiosité, tu le réalise avec quoi le pdf ? OOo ?

----------

## letchideslandes

 *Ezka wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Par curiosité, tu le réalise avec quoi le pdf ? OOo ?

 

Le metas du pdf parlent toutes seules :

scribus

----------

## kopp

Ah oui, au passage : on dit bibliothèque, pas librairie. J'en connais ici que ça rend dingue.

----------

## kwenspc

Y a rien à faire je trouve la mise en page du mag vraiment baclée  :Sad:  (et pourtant on peut faire de très très bon trucs avec scribus d'après ce que j'ai pu voir ailleurs). 

Faut le booster votre rédac en chef là.

Sinon le contenu, ça demande à être creusé aussi. Là pour beaucoup de sujet je trouve que c'est trop survolé, mais c'est peut-être voulu. Il est vrai que comme intro les articles sont bons dans ce cas.

----------

## ghoti

Il y a un problème dans la résolution du lien concernant l'acme LPG370TS :

L'affichage du label du lien est correct mais le lien sous-jacent est n'importe quoi .

Il faut retaper sois-même toute l'adresse. C'est fatigant !  :Wink:   :Laughing: 

Bon, je retourne à ma lecture ...

----------

## F!nTcH

 *anigel wrote:*   

> Hmmm... Désolé, je me dois d'intervenir.
> 
> D'abord, je suis d'accord avec geekounet, ça sonne peut-être mieux, mais c'est inexact, point à la ligne. Ca aurait bien sonné avec "babouin" aussi, mais ça n'aurait pas marché non plus .
> 
> Ensuite, concernant l'article, quelques erreurs en vrac : "Gentoo n'est dérivé d'aucune distribution spécifique". C'est faux. Gentoo est directement inspirée de FreeBSD et de son système de ports, que les développeurs Gentoo ont amélioré. Mais c'est pas forcément aussi évident que pour Ubuntu et Debian, je te le concède, seuls les vieux croûtons dans mon genre peuvent s'en rappeler . Pour les perfs, je plussoie kopp : les distrib binaires auront presque toujours de meilleures perfs tant qu'il ne sera pas possible de spécifier à la main des CFLAGS par paquets.
> ...

 

Je veux bien, mais je pars d'un constat simple : KDE 3.5.6 avec Kubuntu Feisty s'amusait à me bouffer plus de 200Mo dès le lancement de KDE, avec gentoo j'ai une cinquantaine de mégaoctets Services et Kernel compris ... Et même après utilisation quotidienne intensive, gentoo n'a quasiment jamais tapé dans la swap alors que kubuntu devait le faire assez régulièrement tant elle était gourmande ...

De plus, j'ai beaucoup de programmes qui s'ouvrent quand même un petit peu plus vite (surtout les java), dès qu'on élimine les packs de langue et deux ou trois liens dynamiques inutiles, ça consomme un peu moins, et y'a pas de petits profits  :Laughing: 

Encore une fois, j'ai mis ça parce que c'est un constat sur MA machine, et on peut aisément me souligner le contraire, tous les benchs sont très aléatoires, et je pense même qu'il n'y a pas vraiment de vérité absolue ... Je maintiens que la guerre Debian-Gentoo n'est qu'un gros troll poilu, et qu'on trouvera toujours des guerriers des deux côtés (moi j'utilise les deux ! Na !)

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> Y a rien à faire je trouve la mise en page du mag vraiment baclée  (et pourtant on peut faire de très très bon trucs avec scribus d'après ce que j'ai pu voir ailleurs). 
> 
> Faut le booster votre rédac en chef là.
> 
> Sinon le contenu, ça demande à être creusé aussi. Là pour beaucoup de sujet je trouve que c'est trop survolé, mais c'est peut-être voulu. Il est vrai que comme intro les articles sont bons dans ce cas.

 

Il passera constater les autres commentaires lui-même, et en particulier sur la mise en forme. Peut-être vous répondra-t-il directement ?...

----------

## ghoti

 *F!nTcH wrote:*   

> Je veux bien, mais je pars d'un constat simple : KDE 3.5.6 avec Kubuntu Feisty s'amusait à me bouffer plus de 200Mo dès le lancement de KDE, avec gentoo j'ai une cinquantaine de mégaoctets Services et Kernel compris ... 

 

Es-tu certain d'évaluer les mêmes choses sur les deux distribs ?

KDE n'est peut-être pas le meilleur candidat pour effectuer une comparaison car Il est fort possible (probable) que les services/applets/gadgets lancés ne soient pas les mêmes !

Cela n'a sans doute rien à voir avec un éventuel gain dû à la compilation mais résulte plutôt d'une question de configuration des applications ...

----------

## F!nTcH

 *ghoti wrote:*   

>  *F!nTcH wrote:*   Je veux bien, mais je pars d'un constat simple : KDE 3.5.6 avec Kubuntu Feisty s'amusait à me bouffer plus de 200Mo dès le lancement de KDE, avec gentoo j'ai une cinquantaine de mégaoctets Services et Kernel compris ...  
> 
> Es-tu certain d'évaluer les mêmes choses sur les deux distribs ?
> 
> KDE n'est peut-être pas le meilleur candidat pour effectuer une comparaison car Il est fort possible (probable) que les services/applets/gadgets lancés ne soient pas les mêmes !
> ...

 

D'expérience, j'ai les mêmes services KDE et les mêmes applets ... c'est quand même pas aRts qui fait consommer autant !!

----------

## anigel

 *CryoGen wrote:*   

> Je savais que portage était dérivé du système de ports de FreeBSD , mais je croyais que la base de la distrib était dérivé (très très dérivé XD) de Debian ? (et qu'a force d'evoluer elles n'ont plus rien en commun ?)

 

Hmm c'est pas faux non plus. Mais ça sous-entend que ce qui fait de Gentoo ce qu'elle est, c'est l'ensemble "gestionnaire de paquets" (portage donc), et aussi le code de l'OS et des outils libres qui gravitent autour. Or ces derniers sont communs à toutes les distribs. Donc pour moi : Gentoo = Portage. On le retrouve d'ailleurs dans la mnière dont son clairement séparés les 2 ensembles "system" et "world", comme FreeBSD sépare le système du reste (le système BSD tient dans un '/' de 500 Mo, le reste est toujours entièrement rangé dans /usr/local).

 *F!nTcH wrote:*   

>  *anigel wrote:*   Concernant les économies de mémoire, ce n'est vrai qu'avec certaines options de compilations, qui se trouvent ne pas être celles par défaut. "Ceci est normal, car à la compilation le gestionnaire de package élimine un certain nombre de choses inutiles". Heureusement qu'il n'en fait rien ! Seule une intervention de l'utilisateur peut épurer les options de compilation de certains paquets. Si un jour le gestionnaire de paquet se met à tailler dans le gras des Makefile, j'en connais qui vont m'entendre ^^. 
> 
> Encore une fois, j'ai mis ça parce que c'est un constat sur MA machine, et on peut aisément me souligner le contraire, tous les benchs sont très aléatoires, et je pense même qu'il n'y a pas vraiment de vérité absolue ...

 

Je suis content que Gentoo te satisfasse, et qu'elle se comporte mieux sur ta machine que Kubuntu, mais je maintiens que Gentoo n'élimine rien d'inutile. D'abord parceque je ne crois pas un instant que les dévs KDE mettent des boucles pour le plaisir dans leur code, et ensuite parceque gcc est un compilateur, donc un outil déterministe qui produira toujours le même code si on lui donne les mêmes ordres. Tout le reste après provient de l'environnement, du nombre de services lancés, de la fragmentation du disque (très marginale sous Linux), mais "le gestionnaire de package n'élimine rien du tout" !

----------

## F!nTcH

 *anigel wrote:*   

>  *CryoGen wrote:*   Je savais que portage était dérivé du système de ports de FreeBSD , mais je croyais que la base de la distrib était dérivé (très très dérivé XD) de Debian ? (et qu'a force d'evoluer elles n'ont plus rien en commun ?) 
> 
> Hmm c'est pas faux non plus. Mais ça sous-entend que ce qui fait de Gentoo ce qu'elle est, c'est l'ensemble "gestionnaire de paquets" (portage donc), et aussi le code de l'OS et des outils libres qui gravitent autour. Or ces derniers sont communs à toutes les distribs. Donc pour moi : Gentoo = Portage. On le retrouve d'ailleurs dans la mnière dont son clairement séparés les 2 ensembles "system" et "world", comme FreeBSD sépare le système du reste (le système BSD tient dans un '/' de 500 Mo, le reste est toujours entièrement rangé dans /usr/local).
> 
>  *F!nTcH wrote:*    *anigel wrote:*   Concernant les économies de mémoire, ce n'est vrai qu'avec certaines options de compilations, qui se trouvent ne pas être celles par défaut. "Ceci est normal, car à la compilation le gestionnaire de package élimine un certain nombre de choses inutiles". Heureusement qu'il n'en fait rien ! Seule une intervention de l'utilisateur peut épurer les options de compilation de certains paquets. Si un jour le gestionnaire de paquet se met à tailler dans le gras des Makefile, j'en connais qui vont m'entendre ^^. 
> ...

 

S'il n'enlève rien, pourquoi se faire chier avec les USES ?? Là je comprends plus ...

----------

## Madjes

 *F!nTcH wrote:*   

> S'il n'enlève rien, pourquoi se faire chier avec les USES ?? Là je comprends plus ...

 

Je suis d'accords avec F!nTcH   :Laughing: 

Mais il y a quelques chose que je comprends pas quand même, par exemple si on compile pidgin sans la USE "msn" alors pidgin n'aura pas le support msn. C'est pas considéré comme "enlevé" anigel ?

----------

## ghoti

@F!nTcH : A mon avis, toi et Anigel, vous avez entamé un joli dialogue de sourds !  :Laughing:   :Wink: 

Le passage qui a tout déclenché, c'est :

(j'ai retapé le texte car je viens de constater qu'on ne sait pas le sélectionner/copier dans acroread..  :Sad: )

 *Quote:*   

> De nombreux programmes vont un peu plus vite. En revanche, j'ai surtout constaté des économies en mémoire.
> 
> Ceci est normal car à la compilation, le gestionnaire de packages élimine un certain nombre de choses inutiles, ce qui allège le programme

 

A te lire, on pourrait effectivement croire que emerge effectue d'autorité des coupes sombres dans le code et qu'il manipule allègrement les flags de sa propre initiative.

Rien n'est évidemment moins vrai et Anigel a raison à ce point de vue : le gestionnaire n'effectue aucune optimisation et toutes les manipulations des paramètres de compilation doivent être explicitement précisées au moyen de USEflags par le mainteneur du paquet et/ou par l'utilisateur (comme tu le précises toi même dans ton dernier post  :Wink: ).

Au total, cela signifie à contrario que les packages gentoo ont des chances d'être à la base moins optimisés que ceux de la plupart des distribs binaires. 

Tenir compte aussi du fait que, là où gentoo doit fournir une configuration globale valable pour la plupart des architectures, les distribs binaires peuvent peaufiner aux petits oignons chaque package pour chaque architecture en particulier.

Un dernier point, qui a d'ailleurs déjà alimenté pas mal de discussions, c'est qu'il n'y a pas de méthode standard permettant de préciser les CFLAGS pour chaque paquet : ils sont définis globalement dans le make.conf ...

Dire qu'il est "normal" de constater des économies de mémoire ou une plus grande rapidité n'est donc pas tout-à-fait exact. 

Il aurait plutôt fallu préciser que Gentoo permettait éventuellement de meilleures performances si on définissait des USE adéquats !

La grande force de Gentoo repose sur la totale liberté qu'elle offre à l'utilisateur. 

C'est aussi, en quelque sorte, son point délicat car mal utilisée, cette liberté peut conduire à la compilation de véritables monstres d'inefficacité ...

En espérant avoir un peu remis les pendules à l'heure entre vous  :Wink: 

[PS] Au sujet de l'occupation mémoire de KDE, outre les applets et services, il faut aussi que la configuration des applis soit la même. 

Exemple entre tous : konqueror possède deux paramètres importants concernant les performances :

- "Réduire l'utilisation de la mémoire"

- "Préchargement d'une ou plusieurs instances au démarrage"

----------

## F!nTcH

Moué ... ben je reste pas très convaincu ...

C'est le terme "gestionnaire de paquet" qui va pas, effectivement ...

Mais ça répond pas vraiment à ma question existentielle : pourquoi se faire chier avec les USE, et pourquoi laisser cette liberté (ou contrainte selon la personne) à l'utilisateur, si au bout du compte, les applis se comportent de manière identique, les performances sont très légèrement supérieures, etc etc ...

Moi qui suis un débianeux natif (et maintenant que j'ai un liveCD qui supporte l'ICH7, mon problème à l'origine de tout), je vais finir par tout virer et revenir pour voir si les perfs sont identiques, supérieures ou inférieures ... Plus le topic avance, plus j'y vois flou, c'est normal ??

Quant à KDE, vu la vitesse de lancement de konqueror en général, je sais pas trop quel config ni quel mécanisme est en marche, mais il se lance vite et sans rechigner. J'ai jamais touché aux tweaks centraux de KDE, y'a qu'à la création d'un profil que je booste tout avec le curseur (et encore, je crois que même ça je ne touche plus).

Honnêtement, les seules choses que je tripote dans KDE (et dans kcontrol en général), ce sont les raccourcis claviers, les locales quand ça chipatre, les associations de fichiers, et des trucs d'affichage (papier peint, bureaux virtuels, témoin de démarrage etc)

Les paramètres de cache, de chargement ou je ne sais quoi d'autre, c'est distro-specific ... J'ai même pas installé de thème graphique, c'est pour dire (eh oué, j'aime Plastik) !

Si j'en croie ghoti dans sa mise au point, j'ai de fortes chances d'avoir une distro pas exactement optimisée (bien qu'elle offre des perfs tout à fait honnêtes par rapport au matériel), car à part deux ou trois conneries (genre l'historique dans Kopete, ou quelques arguments pour PHP), je ne tripote jamais les USE et je laisse les profils et les confs par défaut s'en occuper.

[offtopic] En tout cas, l'expérience Gentoo a déjà un truc de bien : je comprends mieux comment marchent les locales sous linux.

Cela dit, je comprends pas du tout comment les devs ont trafiqué Apache, je suis plus habitué aux dossiers /etc/apache2/sites-available /etc/apache2/sites-enabled ... je suis un peu perdu avec webapp-config, un phpmyadmin en slot m'a mis une merde noire, j'ai failli faire des conneries à grands coups de rm -rf, webapp-cleaner refusait de me virer correctement la 2.10, et je pouvais pas upgrade à la 2.11 car webapp-config trouvait la 2.10 ... D'ailleurs, toutes mes configs ont sauté pour phpmyadmin. Je me suis débrouillé, j'ai tout rétabli (en fait, j'ai fini par repartir de zéro...) mais au lieu de passer 30 secondes à faire un ln -s, j'ai passé 20 minutes à comprendre et à nettoyer ce souk pour enfin réussir à reconfigurer mon vhost ... Bref, c'est surtout très déroutant... Ca a sûrement ses avantages mais là, j'ai pas pu les constater, faute d'une expérience antérieure...

----------

## boozo

 *F!nTcH wrote:*   

> Moué ... ben je reste pas très convaincu ...
> 
> C'est le terme "gestionnaire de paquet" qui va pas, effectivement ...
> 
> Mais ça répond pas vraiment à ma question existentielle : pourquoi se faire chier avec les USE, et pourquoi laisser cette liberté (ou contrainte selon la personne) à l'utilisateur, si au bout du compte, les applis se comportent de manière identique, les performances sont très légèrement supérieures, etc etc ...
> ...

 

Je ne partage pas vraiment cet avis mais bon après on va rentrer dans un débat sémantique   :Razz: 

Portage permet de tirer une grande flexibilité à l'installation d'une appli et c'est bien ce qu'on lui demande de faire via les USEflags certains d'entre-nous les gèrent même au cas par cas même si c'est contraignant (personnellement je préfère appliquer une méthode mixte : global le plus minimaliste mais raisonnablement et tout le reste à la main). Cette notion de variable USE est centrale mais trop souvent laissé de côté par les néophytes dans leurs début sous Gentoo ; veulent aller trop vite vers du "eye-candy-out-of-the-box" sans prendre le temps de se pencher sur l'optimisation du fs ou sur les supports à choisir... c'est un changement notable il me semble   :Sad: 

Pour revenir à nos moutons, si je veux tels package avec le support pour l'appli A et D et point barre car je n'ai que faire de B que je n'utilise pas et que C je le gère autrement et bien je n'ai qu'a le définir dans le package use et ruleez

C'est justement cette flexibilité unique que nous recherchons et le prix à payer c'est "se faire ch*** avec les USE" comme tu dis mais tu peux faire autrement si tu ne le souhaites pas. Là réside sa force. C'est d'avoir le choix qui est important et remettre l'utilisateur au centre de ces préoccupations revient à le responsabiliser ; même au risque qu'il se plante sévère s'il n'y prend garde ou s'il croit tout savoir.

A mon sens, c'est là que réside l'optimisation et non dans la seule quête de performances en temps d'exectution system mais là encore si c'est cela que tu recherches tu peux défricher dans ce sens... à toi de choisir. Cette liberté vaut bien ces quelques sacrifices non ? accepter de perdre un peu de temps pour en gagner ensuite   :Wink: 

----------

## ghoti

 *F!nTcH wrote:*   

> Mais ça répond pas vraiment à ma question existentielle : pourquoi se faire chier avec les USE, et pourquoi laisser cette liberté (ou contrainte selon la personne) à l'utilisateur, si au bout du compte, les applis se comportent de manière identique, les performances sont très légèrement supérieures, etc etc ...

 

Les réponses ont été données par les intervenants précédents mais si ce n'est pas encore tout-à-fait clair pour toi, voyons si on peut reformuler tout ça (parfois ça aide  :Wink: ) :

Les applis se comportent de manière identique quand elles sont compilées et configurées de manière identique, peu importe qu'elles soient fournies par des distribs différentes. C'est ce qu'Anigel entendait par "déterminisme".

La grosse différence entre Gentoo et les distribs binaires, c'est que sur les binaires, tout est en quelque sorte figé selon le bon vouloir du mainteneur qui a compilé le paquet.

C'est lui qui fixe une fois pour toutes les dépendances ainsi que chaque paramètre de compilation et qui fait qu'une appli sera plus ou moins rapide ou gourmande sur une distrib plutôt qu'une autre.

Avec une distrib binaire, tu n'as pas d'autre choix que d'accepter tel quel le produit final, à moins de fabriquer toi-même tes propres paquets.

De même, à applications égales, il n'y aura pas de différences entre ta distrib binaire et la même distrib chez ton copain.

Avec Gentoo, les paquets ne sont pas de véritables paquets mais de simples (?) outils qui te permettent de faire toute la construction de l'application. 

Mais c'est à toi de déterminer par des flags comment tu veux construire ton propre système personnalisé, si tu préfères des flags de compilation "sûrs" ou "aggressifs", les fonctionnalités que tu veux voir supportées, ou carrément quelles versions des programmes tu souhaites installer.

Il est dangereux et illusoire de croire que Gentoo est intrinsèquement plus rapide ou plus économe : cela dépend essentiellement de toi !

Si tu actives tous les USEflags dans make.conf, tu obtiendras un gros veau poussif. Si tu les désactives tous, il te manquera pas mal de fonctionnalités et ton système risque de ne pas être très utile.

A la première installation, des paramètres "standards" sont bien entendu fournis mais ils n'apportent rien de vraiment déterminant par rapport à une distrib binaire. A ce stade, c'est comme tu l'as dit dans ton article : c'est parfois mieux et c'est parfois moins bien ... 

Mais l'important n'est pas là !

Tu pourrais te satisfaire de ces paramètres mais Gentoo ne t'apporterait alors aucun avantage qui justifierait, même un petit peu, le temps énorme passé à compiler ce qu'un autre t'a imposé (au moins, sur une binaire, la compil est déjà faite et optimisée pour chaque paquet individuel  :Wink: )

De plus, en termes de fonctionnalités, ta Gentoo sera probablement bien plus pauvre que la plus mauvaise des distribs binaires !

Gentoo n'a d'intérêt que si on la façonne ! Sinon, autant prendre une binaire !

----------

## anigel

@ ghoti : merci d'avoir pris le temps de reformuler tout ça : c'est beaucoup plus clair en effet xD !

----------

## yoyo

Bon, au risque de (re-)lancer un gros troll poilu, on ne parle ici que de USEflags (qui sont selon moi l'un des principaux avantage principal de Gentoo).

Mais quid des C(XX)FLAGS ?? Certes ils ne peuvent être définis "localement" (quoique j'ai vu passer un thread dans "unsupported" qui parlait de ça il me semble) mais même globalement ils seront par nature plus adaptés à notre machine : la plupart des distribs binaires utilisent (et je comprends tout à fait la démarche) des C(XX)FLAGS (et CHOSTS) généralistes; souvent i586 ou i686. Ce qui doit produire des binaires moins "spécifiques" (en particulier les instructions "sse" etc) et qui par nature n'exploitent pas l'ensemble des capacités de notre matériel. Idem pour les options des noyaux qui permettent de "coller" à notre système en supprimant les 90% du .config qui ne le concerne pas.

Maintenant, d'autres "astuces" sont utilisés (prelink, options de création/montage de partitions, cflags définis pour chaque paquet etc.) qui permettent d'améliorer la réactivité des distrib binaires puisque ces opérations sont, tout comme les programmes, prédéfinies par les devs.

Pour conclure, je pense que Gentoo peut être plus performante qu'une distribution binaire à condition d'être cuisinée aux petits oignons comme tout une équipe de devs le fait pour une distrib binaire. Mais là, le temps passé à optimiser sa machine dépasse largement le temps gagné par la suite (puisque chacun doit le faire de son côté alors que le processus est plus "global" pour les distribs binaires). Amha l'avantage principal de Gentoo reste son gestionnaire de paquet et la main-mise sur le système qu'elle offre à ses utilisateurs.

Enjoy !

ps : pour kde, il suffit d'utiliser le même "/home/user/.kde" pour faire un comparatif valable non ?

EDIT : le thread sur les C(XX)FLAGS : /etc/portage/package.c{,xx}flags features - v1.0_rc1. Il est plutôt vieux ...   :Wink: 

----------

## F!nTcH

Effectivement c'est plus clair ...

M'enfin avec ça, tous les arguments que j'avais à utiliser Gentoo s'effritent ... le seul intérêt qu'il me reste, c'est que j'ai pu virer aRts ... sinon, c'est du linux et on réinvente pas la roue ...

Ce qui serait sympa mais c'est très utopique, c'est que les distros linux se mettent d'accord pour un fonctionnement unique de l'/etc parce qu'au final, chacun fait à sa sauce et ça en devient plutôt ingérable ... Mais encore une fois, on sait que c'est un beau rêve (serait-ce même un troll ??  :Laughing:  )

Ceci dit, l'expérience est toujours intéressante à faire ! Et je reste content du fonctionnement de Gentoo  :Cool:  Chapeau les devs !

----------

## kwenspc

 *F!nTcH wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ce qui serait sympa mais c'est très utopique, c'est que les distros linux se mettent d'accord pour un fonctionnement unique de l'/etc parce qu'au final, chacun fait à sa sauce et ça en devient plutôt ingérable ... Mais encore une fois, on sait que c'est un beau rêve (serait-ce même un troll ??  )
> 
> 

 

oui s'en est un finalement  :Wink: 

Le truc avec le libre c'est que tu peux en disposer avec certaines limitations (appropriation ...), mais là où tu installes le soft et ses fichiers de config est un paramètre non pris en compte dans ces "limitations". D'où le fait que chaque disrib aille pas mal trifouiller tout ça.

ah sinon yoyo, pour tweaker les CFLAGS (et autres) localement --> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-479073-highlight-cflags+bashrc.html

----------

## xaviermiller

 *F!nTcH wrote:*   

> Effectivement c'est plus clair ...
> 
> M'enfin avec ça, tous les arguments que j'avais à utiliser Gentoo s'effritent ... le seul intérêt qu'il me reste, c'est que j'ai pu virer aRts ... sinon, c'est du linux et on réinvente pas la roue ...
> 
> Ce qui serait sympa mais c'est très utopique, c'est que les distros linux se mettent d'accord pour un fonctionnement unique de l'/etc parce qu'au final, chacun fait à sa sauce et ça en devient plutôt ingérable ... Mais encore une fois, on sait que c'est un beau rêve (serait-ce même un troll ??  )
> ...

 

C'est pas dans l'idée du Linux Standard Base ?

----------

## Temet

En principe quand je fais attention, je ne suis pas trop mauvais niveau grammaire/conjugaison.

Si vous voulez un relecteur de plus avant parution, bip moi... je ne pense pas que ça me demande un effort insurmontable  :Wink: 

----------

## _Seth_

 *F!nTcH wrote:*   

> M'enfin avec ça, tous les arguments que j'avais à utiliser Gentoo s'effritent ... le seul intérêt qu'il me reste, c'est que j'ai pu virer aRts ... sinon, c'est du linux et on réinvente pas la roue ...

 

Juste un petit mot pour pour te donner quelques arguments la dessus. Les use permettent plus que de désactiver arts (ce qui est déjà une très bonne chose de pouvoir le faire aussi facilement), c'est l'aspect de liberté de choix qui est vraiment important. 2 exemples sous debian : mplayer et les compilateurs Ada. 

Pour mplayer, les devs debian ont décidé de fournir un package avec tous les codecs, y compris les win32. Donc ce beau projet libre se retrouve dans le repository non-free ! Pour une dépendance à la con, imposée à tout le monde.

 Idem pour les compilateurs Ada, les devs debian ont choisi de faire un package pour un seul compilo pour une question de licence et si on veut en installer un autre, c'est à la main (avec tout le bordel que ça représente d'installer une autre version de gcc en parallèle !). Pour gentoo, on a le choix. Et même plus, car avec le système de slot (qui est génial même si tu as eu quelques problèmes avec), on peut installer les 2 compilateurs et passer de l'un à l'autre avec un simple eselect. Si c'est pas royal ! 

Et il en va de même pour toutes les applis des distribs binaires, si tu n'est pas content de la version que te propose le gestionnaire, tu peux installer tes progs à la mano ou écrire ton package (ce qui revient au même). Tout un tas de choix sur debian sont pris d'office pour toi : exim4 (mta) est installé de base, tu n'as pas ton mot à dire sur le client dhcp de base, etc. En plus comme tu n'interviens pas du tout pendant l'install, dès qu'il y a des erreurs c'est souvent grave. Pour debian encore, je trouve l'équivalent de dispatch-conf horrible et fait à contrario du bon sens. Idem pour l'équivalent du rc-update (rcconf), il faut savoir qu'il existe et l'installer (et il est moche) !

L'autre point important, c'est que la plupart des distribs sont préconfigurés, ce qui est bien mais ne te permet de voir la configuration facilement, ni de comprendre comment ça fonctionne. Il y a évidemment des avantages et des défauts, mais gentoo avec son lot de documentations de très bonne qualité, te permet de creuser facilement et à ton rythme les dessous de ton OS. Je ne sais pas si tu as déjà eu des problèmes avec Debian, mais c'est très vite l'horreur pour trouver de l'aide : les tutoriels et autres docs en ligne ne sont pas à jour, souvent pas pédagogiques et difficile à trouver.

En résumé et à mon goût, les + de gentoo, c'est la liberté de choix et de savoir comment fonctionne ce que tu installes, grâce aux docs techniques et compréhensible.Sur les aspects pratique du système, ce sont les use, les slot et les outils spécifique gentoo (eselect, rc-update, dispatch-conf, etc) car ils sont bien documentés et facile à maîtriser.

----------

